# No offense! We need Jamal back.



## BigC (Sep 28, 2004)

I know many people were happy when Jamal got injured and felt that this team is better without him. I don't find that to be the case. This team needs offense as well as defense. Marbury can not score 30 every night. We need another go to guy. Jamal being out is going to hurt us. People keep on acting like this team is stacked with offensive players. My question is where? Moochie,injured Houston, Penny on his vacation, Buno, Brewer, JYD, Kurt Thomas, Ariza, Baker, none of these players can create their own shot. TT is the only other person that can score and he does not get enough touches or is not playing aggressive enough. Nazr can score but ,we need Jamal back soon or we are going to lose alot more games not just because of bad D, but because lack of offensive weapons.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

big C,i totaly agree..without JC there is no hope...the guy has unlimited upside,but there is a big IF.....


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Lets just forget about TT*

What you see is what you get. He is a real Dow-Joneser...up and down. With the way this team is constructed, get me Artest. Rotate Marbury, JC, Artest and bring in Ariza to spell Artest or when Artest is spelling JC. Tell JC he has to become as good as Rip at defense...or he will be gone. Trade TT and Penny for a real stud 4 or 5, Nazr is a black hole with no defense. He may be useful in a trade or as a backup but we won't win consistently with him being our main 5. Shareef would be a nice fit at the 4 but that still leaves a gaping hole at center, IMHO. Why can't we come up with a kid like the youngster from the Cavs? High energy guy...loved him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Trade TT and Penny for a real stud 4 or 5


Like who????He would have to have a crappy long term deal,or come with nuclear waste...

And maybe,just maybe Sweetney is a stud..Can we please find out???

I think the 5 spot is our weakness..


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

any recent news on when Crawford is scheduled for return??


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*You're right...*

We would also have to take back nuclear waste, but that is the way IT has decided to build the team. It works as long as Dolan is willing to shell out the Benjamins. For example: We might be able to get a Shareef but we woould need to take back another onerous contract...like Damons used to be, but not anymore. Artest and Croshere? Look for a star and a dud..that is likely the scenario. I don't think any star 5's are going to be available but if we load up at 1-4 an athletic shot blocking boarder will do. ..ala Hunter, Verajao, or Dalembert. In terms of the future, I would be thinking Marbury, JC, Artest, Ariza, Sweetney, JYD, and ARS. There is also the possibility of getting Wally and sending him elsewhere for a guy we need. Three and four team deals are not out of the question. I think there is going to be significant movement this summer...too many teams are not going well. Lastly...we still have a 1st rounder this year...you never know what IT will turn up.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Plain truth, we need Jamal. All these Crawford haters need to shut up and get their head from their ***...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

speaking of Hunter he had 4 blocks in 15 minutes last night...we have to get a shot blocking center,an athletic 4 and a defensive minded road runner at the 3....

Sweetney and Ariza hopefully answer 2 of 3...

I have officially given up on TT...he just doesnt have the intensity we need...but he has a FAT contract that expires:yes:


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Truth.....*

say Artest every night before bed. Rotating Marbury, JC, Ariza, and Artest.......wow...Best 1,2,3 in the league bar none. Add Sweets and/or Shareef and we are almost there. You know I have been preaching Hunter for months...glad to see you are trying to keep up. Artest, I think, is do-able. Shareef may be, and I think a guy like Hunter is definately do-able. Sorry about TT...I know you wanted him to succeed...as did I. I just never thought he would.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

where are all the ,I love H20,we dont need JC knuckleheads???

I dont see you..i dont hear you???


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

jamals a good ball player...but hes not a good team player. ill keep him around for another season or two, but i wouldnt cry if we trade him along with tim or penny in the 2006 trade deadline. 

its not like were going anywhere this season, so whats the point. Houston is as inconsistent as jamal is nowadays, yesterday he had 25, today he sucked.

and ive come to the conclusion that rashidi was right, Baron davis is better then Steph. if Davis stopped chucking those bad 3s, i would gladly take him instead of steph.

davis' stat line against the kings was sick. 26points 17 dimes 10 boards.


----------



## BigC (Sep 28, 2004)

To be honest I am a Baron Davis fan. He did not take good shots tonight, but he plays hard every night. He also can play d and hit clutch shots. He really has not had another offense weapon with him so he has a habit of playing taking bad shots. Mashburn getting injuried every year really hurts his team.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

well at least i'm looking on the bright side. I am a hornets fan as well as a knicks fan
chris wilson
p.s. of course i am disgusted. Worst home performance of the year as far as i'm concerned


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If the Knicks had to take on Damon Stoudamire or Nick Van Exel to get Shareef, it shouldn't be a bad thing. I mean, both of those guys are expiring contracts, so they would only be with the team for a year.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Baron Davis is not a winner.*

Great talent, yes, but a team guy who knows how to win? Nope...at least not yet. He is also too injury prone. He will have a short career.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> He is also too injury prone. He will have a short career.


The guy started off playing 300 consecutive games, and now he's injury prone. Go figure. He's not at Vince Carter status yet, and to boot, he's more talented than VC was.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Great talent, yes, but a team guy who knows how to win?


Does Marbury? Does Crawford?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Dude...*

the guy has health issues. If you were such a fan, you would know that. So he plays hurt...good for him. That still doesn't make him destined for a long career. And BTW, when did I say that Marbury and Crawford were winners? Man, you have got some serious issues, Rashidi. You seem to be one angry guy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Dude...*



> Originally posted by <b>alphadog</b>!
> the guy has health issues. If you were such a fan, you would know that. So he plays hurt...good for him. That still doesn't make him destined for a long career. And BTW, when did I say that Marbury and Crawford were winners? Man, you have got some serious issues, Rashidi. You seem to be one angry guy.


No he doesn't. He had a knee injury early on in his career and then this toe injury. Nothing else to speak of.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Wrong, my friend...*

He also has back problems. Not a great thing for a professional ballplayer.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I think there are wires crossed. Alpha and Rashid were discussing Baron Davis and Futuristxen thinks they are talking about Crawford. 

At least that's how I read it.


----------

